# Whats your fixture?



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

What type of fixtures, bulbs, and on what size tanks do you guys have?

Have a 75gal with a 220w PC fixture comin soon.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Currently on my 55 gallon I have 4 40 watt T-12 linear flourescents. I have 2 5000K and 2 6500K bulbs in there.

Here is a picture of the the hood I made for them!


----------



## ananda (Jul 31, 2002)

On my 30g tank, I have a 2x30w NO fluorescent fixture with one 18000K, one bulb that came with the Perfecto canopy I had on there originally.

On my 15g high tank: would you believe nothing at the moment? I'm having to rely on natural sunlight -- the tank is right next to a window -- until I get the hood fixed. Then it's 1x15w NO + sunlight until I get the nano hood built, when it'll get the 2x19w mogul-base CF bulbs.


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

You havnt seen an algae problem yet?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Fender,

You thought about installing reflector?


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr.Jay_
> Fender,
> 
> You thought about installing reflector?


Well it has got those cheap white reflectors that it came with and they do a pretty good job and my plants are doing good so I haven't really thought about it. However the time might come when I'm bored and need a DIY project to do!!!


----------



## Jay (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey guys

I have 260 watts PC on my 55Gal


----------



## Volitan (Aug 27, 2002)

2 48" T8 tubes and 2 48" T12 tubes.. <-- Planted 55

1 24" T12, 2 24" T8 1 55Watt Compact <--- Saltwater 20 high


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I have a 75 gal planted tank. I use 4 -55watt compact flourescent tubes. 2 are 9325 color temp and the other 2 are 5700. I got them from: http://ahsupply.com/


----------



## 29gallonsteve (Oct 4, 2002)

I have 29 gallon planted with 69watts of CF's (3x23w 5100K screw-in bulbs).

It is in the plastic perfecto hood. Gutted the hood and lined it with reflective (silver, not grey) duct tape. Screwed 3 hardwired sockets into existing screw holes of hood housing. Wired all 3 together to existing push-button switch.

That gives me 2.5wpg for about $15-20 and it looks like the original hood!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## NewMariner (Sep 30, 2002)

On my 75 I have 3 96w PCs which is 288w..or 3.84wpg. I havent hooked it all up yet as Im still waiting on some bulbs...but we will see how it is..


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

On my 55 gallon I have 110 watts PC and 40 watts regular flourescent. All light is around 5500 K. Is this enough?


----------



## jus1moretank (Jul 31, 2002)

diy 2x36watt cf from Ahsupply on a 29g tank.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Jus1moretank,

I have a 30g that I'm switching over to CFs. I'm toss between 2-36w or 1-96w. How are your plants doing? Are you adding CO2? 

Thanks.


----------



## artmusic247 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm anonymous, forgot to log in. 

I have 3-40w flouresent over a 36", 30g tank and 2-20w over a 10g.


----------



## jus1moretank (Jul 31, 2002)

artmusic247,

I like the 2x36 it fits pretty good on my tank. Yes I also have a diy co2. Heres a link to see how the tank is doing with that set up.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=125


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

On my 55g planted tank, I'm using:

Custom SeaLife BriteLite 2x65w Power Compact strip light. $130 from www.petwarehouse.com

... and a Perfecto Twin Strip light retrofitted with a 4-F32T8 ballast overdriving 2x two Sylvania/OSRAM Glo-Lux bulbs.

On my 20g reef tank, I'm overdriving two 18" 15w T8 bulbs with a 2-F32T8 ballast for a total of 40 watts.


----------



## Flgatorguy (Sep 24, 2002)

Currently on my 55g i have a DIY kit with 2 48" 4100k OD bulbs giving in the area of 200wpg.......will be changing the lights out as soon as i can find them for one 5000k and one 6500k OD bulbs


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

MH fixture, 500w output.

I dumped the PC idea, but will definately try it in the future. =)


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Flgatorguy, you mean 200 watts, not 200 wpg!

I will soon be upgrading to overdrive my single 40-watt strip to a 6500 lumen ODNO strip!

-Tim


----------

